# laptop keeps shutting off



## kaylene (Feb 7, 2003)

My Dell laptop keeps shutting off while connected to AC - I thought somehow it was going to standby (did not know how to remedy that ) but now I cant even start it up
This all sems to have happened since installing NAV 2003 - the only think I have done recently - 

Any suggestions
I have tried two outlets at home to insure the outlet was not faulty and thus using battery until used up

Thanks for this great service - how do I post a thank you on this site for the help I receive


----------



## kramnnim (Dec 6, 2001)

I've never trusted NAV...

Could the PC be overheating?


----------



## kaylene (Feb 7, 2003)

I rec'd a reply that my laptop maybe overheating - thjat sounds plausible but what cuases it and how do you address the problem


----------



## BTS '76 (Dec 8, 2002)

if the fan on the CPU stopped working, this would cause it to overheat.


----------



## simonkeeps (Feb 15, 2003)

Same problem here. Here's Dell's response so far.
I thought it maybe overheating as some of the
members here suggested, but Dell's support does not
agree:  ((SRMACSR cooling:fan02072001 SRMACSR)) 
((SRCATSR D_Fan.issues_Hot.Notebook SRCATSR))

***************************
--- Begin Dell Response ---
***************************

This document addresses overheating problems with Dell notebook computers.

1. Notebook computer is getting too hot.
2. Troubleshooting the cooling fan.

1. Notebook computer is getting too hot.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

It is not unusual for the system to get warm, even very warm. If it becomes too
hot to touch, that may be a problem. However, if the system simply feels warm,
that is not an indication of a hardware problem. The processors can generate
large amounts of heat, and the resulting residual heat will cause the unit to
get warm. Peripherals such as modems and network cards generate heat as well
and can contribute to the warming of your computer.

To help alleviate heat from the unit, keep it in a well-ventilated place. Place
the unit on a smooth, flat surface. Never rest it in your lap. Remove the
PC-Cards if not in use, as this will allow for more airflow through the unit.

If you would like your notebook to run cooler, there is a cheap and easy
accessory that may help resolve the problem for you. There is a product called
a "Coolpad" that has been seen by several customers to markedly reduce the heat
of the unit. It is a miniature stand that the system sits on that increases the
airflow around the unit, making it run much cooler. You can get more
information about them at:

http://www.teleadaptusa.com/nme/order_access.htm

You can also go to:

http://www.teleadaptusa.com/

and look under Notebook Accessories in the Products section.

It is rare for a computer to get so hot that it causes problems with its
operation. If your computer is malfunctioning we will fix it for you. To have
service arranged, you can do the following:

Reply to this message and provide the following information:

Contact Name
Current Address (Computer Location)
Daytime Telephone Number
Service Tag (Verify)
A Detailed Description of Troubleshooting Performed

OR:

Call: 1-800-247-9252 for home and small business accounts
1-800-822-8965 for large corporate accounts
1-800-234-1490 for government and institutional accounts

If you are arranging out-of-warranty service Dell will contact you with the
total cost of the repair and instructions for remitting payment.

2. Troubleshooting the cooling fan.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

If you're having problems with the fan on your notebook computer, it will help
to understand a few things.

First, the function of the fan is controlled by the BIOS, according to thermal
tables. When the internal temperature reaches a certain level, the fan cycles
on. The tables will be different for AC versus battery-powered modes and
whether power management is enabled or not. Also, the tables are different
between system types, so you cannot compare one system to another in this
regard. It is not unusual for a system to get warm, even very warm. For this
reason we always recommend placing the unit on a hard surface in a
well-ventilated area, and not in your lap. For the best results with the fan,
have power management disabled, and run the system on AC power. Again, this may
not make your fan turn on, but provides the most favorable "tables" for it to do
so.

If your fan is not working at all, it is likely due to low heat build up.
Remember that what may seem hot to a user is not hot enough on the BIOS heat
table to require cooling. The processor and internal components are rated for
high heat capacity, and will not require cooling until they become very warm. In
most cases, users will rarely if ever hear their fans operate, and under normal
operation (home or office, moderately cooled, standard 8-hour day) the fan may
never come on. Your computer has a thermal switch that will shut it off before
it gets hot enough to cause damage.

*************************
--- End Dell Response ---
*************************


----------



## simonkeeps (Feb 15, 2003)

ok I think I may have solved my shutdown problems.
I went into the sounds and audio devices and clicked
the audio tab. Then I went into the advanced audio
properties and slowed down the acceleration down
two notches to basic acceleraton from full. I noticed
the video was much smoother when I played video
files and my comuter hasn't shut down. Also my fan
did turn on a few minutes ago so I am ruling out
now the overheating theory on my machine.
Tell me some more details on when your machine
shuts down and how it does it. Maybe we can
figure this out...


----------



## kaylene (Feb 7, 2003)

Hi I tried to turn on the laptop this AM and now it will not do anything
Any suggestions for the most cost effective repair mode
I have brought my PC to a local company a few times and they are way behind and charge way too much $95 for each bench hour


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Out of warranty??

Have you tried removing and reseating the battery?



> First, the function of the fan is controlled by the BIOS


Have you updated the bios?


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

A few suggestions here. Try removing norton and see if that helps. Make sure that your laptop is at the latest bios level. (Check the Dell web site). Also check the power settings in the bios. There are two settings. One for using the battery and one for using AC.

Also try running the systme from the wall with the battery removed and see if your shut down problem stops.


Edit. So your system wont boot now? Try removing the battery and booting up with only the AC connected. I take it that the unit is no longer under warranty? What model laptop do you have?


----------



## kaylene (Feb 7, 2003)

Hi 

I bought my Dell used as I could not afford a new one it has worked weel for one year - I use it intermittently not daily

The Model is a Dell Latitude Model PPL

for Windows NT and 98

I do not have a warranty

I will check the battery issue now 

I also saw a message asking "HAVE I UPDATED MY BIOS" I feel like the perfect candidate for PC's for Dummies but I dont even know what the bios is and of course do not know how to update

Thanks for all of your helpful suggestions 
this site is great!!!


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Look on the bottom of the laptop and see if you can read the s/n (serial number). That is also known as the service tag on the Dell site. You can find your bios update from that.

Updating the bios usually requires making a disk from the exe file you download from their site. You may have to enter the bios to set the device to boot from the floppy first, if it's not already set that way.

To enter the bios press the F2 key while it's starting up. You can also get the serial number in the bios and find out what version the bios is currently.


----------



## kaylene (Feb 7, 2003)

I removed the battery and tried the AC and it still just sits there it's DEAD DEAD DEAD
Beacuse it is dead I cant check the BIOS
So
I guess I just need to get it to a doctor
What else besides a virus would cause it to start by shutting down a few times and then just DIE on me
I just wouild like to give the computer repair person some ideas so that he "THINKS" (key word being thinks) I have a clue!!!


Thanks for all your assistance - I rally appreciate the input I have rec'd

Kaylene


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

Could you list the service tag here (see posts above)? A ppl is not really a Dell model number.

Are the 3 leds lighting up in any way when you try to power up and is the green light on the AC adaptor lit?


----------



## kaylene (Feb 7, 2003)

Hi
When trying to start it up no lights light up and the laptop does not attempt to make any of the grumbling sounds JUST DEAD

The light is lit on the the AC PWR supply

Here is the info from the bottom 
I will show it all 

Model No: PPL
ASSY PN 1421C
LATITUDE CPiD233ST
IC Class BICES-3
DELL LBL P/N 4410C

Bar COde
DP/N 000142C-12800-87G-3489 
second bard code
Z5FXR

Thank you all AGAIN AND AGAIN!!!

Sorry for the slow response I am in bed with the flu and keep getting out to check my email everys so often
Just wondering when the 271/2 inches of snow we got yesterday will melt by????


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Here's the Dell upgrade for the bios. You'll have a hard time doing that if the device won't boot.

I'll be offline for the rest of the day, but I'm sure Lurker1 will press on with you.

Take care, stay warm and get better!!


----------



## kaylene (Feb 7, 2003)

Hi 
I guess due to the fact that my first challenge is to get the laptop to turn on I need to get it to the doctor ASAP
What I would like is somee ideas/suggestions for what it could be so that I can give the repair person the "illusion" that I do have a clue

Maybe then they wont be inclined to overcharge me

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

Yes you have a Latitude CPi with a Processor Module,5PP233,233M,512K,Pentium II.

One thing that can happen with this model computer is the processor coming loose from the system board. Your repair person should try reseating the processor first (about a 15 minute job). If that doesn't do anything then its probably the system board or processor that needs replacing, neither of which is cheap. It may be time to look into a different system. BOL


----------



## simonkeeps (Feb 15, 2003)

I hate to say it but it sounds like the motherboard
may be bad. For the cost to service a laptop, which is
hefty because they are hard to open and work on,
you may think about a new one for probably about
500.00 or so for a good used one. If it is the motherboard
it will be at least 200.00 to fix. Let's hope not... but how
hot was it? Did you smell anything burning?


----------



## kaylene (Feb 7, 2003)

It was very warm on the bottom but I think I just never felt how warm as I had it on my lap that day instead on a table top but I did not smell anything buring or any of that electrical burn odor

BUt if it is the motherboard, processor or system board

How much are they to replace?

Also what are good sources to buy a used laptop???

Thanks


----------



## simonkeeps (Feb 15, 2003)

I am not a dealer or anything but I think it's kinda
like your engine in your car goes bad; do you replace
the engine or the car? As far as good places to go
for another: Try computer shows (get there early),
or classfied ads in the paper aint bad either. 
Good luck, shop around, I got my Dell for 500.00
and I felt it was a steal. Got it a a computer show
about 2 yrs ago and I am quite happy with it.


----------

